# Budget Audio Interface and Mic for recording guitar + vocals (in tracks) to replace my current ones



## Yogevs (May 17, 2021)

As my first home studio purchase I made about a year+ ago I bought the Behringer UMC22 (AI) + C1 (mic). These worked great for me so far but I now want to up my game just a bit.

When I record my acoustic guitar there's a lot of hissss that I then need to clean which kind of kills my guitar sound. Also, when I record direct and adds software distortion it is VERY loud and dirty.

Which of the two (the audio interface/mic) is the cause of this? Both?

Any recommendations for a new Audio Interface and/or Mics on a budget - with some explanation what those will give me over my current ones?


----------



## victor_nf (May 18, 2021)

Hi Yogevs, I cannot be too scientific here, but I just bumped into your post and decided to share my own experience. My framework: I played in a band for 20 years and built up a small home studio for recording our demos, and since 1 year I am additionally programming orchestral mockups and the like.

I am using Eleven Rack for 15 years and it is simply amazing, in terms of reliability and performance, both as a pure audio interface as well as a guitar amp (tubes) modeling. The buffer goes all the way from 60 to 4000kb(!) and the connectivity is sharply covering my needs. I admit it may be a bit old now, however it costed me almost 2000€ and today you find it for 350€. As for the mic, one with phantom power and low cut in the range of 100-200€ should assist.

Hope this gives some ideas.
Best
Victor


----------



## Morning Coffee (May 18, 2021)

Are you recording the acoustic guitar with the 48V turned to on? Cables are good? The Behringer C1 is a condenser microphone and requires/should perform at its best with the 48v (phantom power) turned on, which will hopefully make it less noisy (lower signal to noise ratio). Also, microphone placement is important, the further away you record, the more microphone gain you will need which could introduce more noise with a budget interface. (Forgive me if this is basic information that you already know)


----------



## Yogevs (May 18, 2021)

Morning Coffee said:


> Are you recording the acoustic guitar with the 48V turned to on? Cables are good? The Behringer C1 is a condenser microphone and requires/should perform at its best with the 48v (phantom power) turned on, which will hopefully make it less noisy (lower signal to noise ratio). Also, microphone placement is important, the further away you record, the more microphone gain you will need which could introduce more noise with a budget interface. (Forgive me if this is basic information that you already know)


Yes to all


----------



## easyrider (May 18, 2021)

The C1 is plagued with noise issues....I would buy a decent microphone and get on with your life.

The UMC22 is not a bad audio interface for the money.In fact it bests out the some of the competition here.


----------



## Yogevs (May 19, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The C1 is plagued with noise issues....I would buy a decent microphone and get on with your life.
> 
> The UMC22 is not a bad audio interface for the money.In fact it bests out the some of the competition here.



Which microphone would you recommend?


----------



## AudioLoco (May 19, 2021)

Behringer is the lowest quality gear manufacturer out there.
Literally anything else is better sounding.
Interface on a budget: Focusrite, Audient or Steinberg
For mics there are so many options, depends on your budget really


----------



## easyrider (May 19, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Behringer is the lowest quality gear manufacturer out there.
> Literally anything else is better sounding.
> Interface on a budget: Focusrite, Audient or Steinberg
> For mics there are so many options, depends on your budget really


Actually the UMC22 is not bad and beats and the competition check out Julians other videos I listed.His testing is comprehensive.


----------



## easyrider (May 19, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> Which microphone would you recommend?


All depends on budget.


----------



## Yogevs (May 20, 2021)

easyrider said:


> All depends on budget.


Just for the mic? £80-£100 I guess.
I'm thinking the hisss is mostly coming fro the C1 as well.


----------



## Yogevs (May 20, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Behringer is the lowest quality gear manufacturer out there.
> Literally anything else is better sounding.
> Interface on a budget: Focusrite, Audient or Steinberg
> For mics there are so many options, depends on your budget really


Thinking about it - I don't think upgrading the audio interface will give me that jump right now.
Upgrading the mic would probably be the way the go.
Budget of £80-£100?


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> Just for the mic? £80-£100 I guess.
> I'm thinking the hisss is mostly coming fro the C1 as well.











Lewitt LCT 240 PRO BK Bundle


Condenser microphone Cardioid, Gold coated 17 mm capsule, Stable metal construction, Dynamic range: 121 dB-A, Capsule size: 17 mm, Sensitivity: 16.7 mV / Pa (-35.5dBV), Nodule (IEC 61672-1), Impedance:




www.thomann.de













Recording a full band with a $149 mic (LCT 240 Pro)


There's no doubt about it, this is an absolutely fantastic all-around mic, we live in a wonderful time where a $149 will buy you a microphone that can record live drums, bass, guitar (electric and acoustic), and a vocal.



producelikeapro.com


----------



## AudioLoco (May 20, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> Thinking about it - I don't think upgrading the audio interface will give me that jump right now.
> Upgrading the mic would probably be the way the go.
> Budget of £80-£100?


A used Rode NT2A is amazing value for money, also a used RodeNT1 is OK, an AKG c3000 can kind of do the trick too....
Audio technica 2020 is the only new mic I can think of to recommend for that budget, but if you want to truly upgrade I would go with a used option.
If you mainly record acoustic guitar and no vocals I would actually recommend a small diaphram mic.
A used AKG451B would be the top, top option, a Rode NT5 could be another nice one.


----------



## proggermusic (May 20, 2021)

There are some very good mics for the money out there these days, and as others have already mentioned, you'll notice the biggest improvement from a better-quality mic. Your interface is probably fine, I've heard good things about those units but haven't used one. (FWIW, I usually recommend the Steinbergs for high quality, affordable, and durable interfaces. I think they're very good for the price.)

If you're recording acoustic guitar or other somewhat quiet sources and need a lot of detail (and low noise), a better-quality condenser microphone will help. Audio-Technica 4033 or 4040 will be much better than that Behringer. I'm a huge fan of 3U Audio, and their "CM1" teal-colored mic would probably be a good choice for what you're doing. That's around $150 USD and a phenomenal mic for the money.

I'm not a fan of Rode mics, personally, but I know some folks get good results from them.


----------



## Yogevs (May 21, 2021)

proggermusic said:


> There are some very good mics for the money out there these days, and as others have already mentioned, you'll notice the biggest improvement from a better-quality mic. Your interface is probably fine, I've heard good things about those units but haven't used one. (FWIW, I usually recommend the Steinbergs for high quality, affordable, and durable interfaces. I think they're very good for the price.)
> 
> If you're recording acoustic guitar or other somewhat quiet sources and need a lot of detail (and low noise), a better-quality condenser microphone will help. Audio-Technica 4033 or 4040 will be much better than that Behringer. I'm a huge fan of 3U Audio, and their "CM1" teal-colored mic would probably be a good choice for what you're doing. That's around $150 USD and a phenomenal mic for the money.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Rode mics, personally, but I know some folks get good results from them.


Would those work for vocals as well? Or would I need a different mic?

What about the SM57 and SM58?


----------



## proggermusic (May 21, 2021)

The AT or 3U mics are primarily designed for vocals, so yes, they'll be great. They just also happen to work well on instruments. (The 3U mics will be particularly good for vocals, probably better than AT.)

Every studio should have an SM57, and it's generally a good idea to learn how to get good recordings out of them. It's a studio workhorse for a good reason, and they're not the best on every source, but they're insanely versatile, great for the money, and work at least somewhat well on everything. It will also be more forgiving of room sound or external noise than any of the condenser mics (at the expense of some detail and sensitivity).


----------



## Yogevs (May 21, 2021)

proggermusic said:


> The AT or 3U mics are primarily designed for vocals, so yes, they'll be great. They just also happen to work well on instruments. (The 3U mics will be particularly good for vocals, probably better than AT.)
> 
> Every studio should have an SM57, and it's generally a good idea to learn how to get good recordings out of them. It's a studio workhorse for a good reason, and they're not the best on every source, but they're insanely versatile, great for the money, and work at least somewhat well on everything. It will also be more forgiving of room sound or external noise than any of the condenser mics (at the expense of some detail and sensitivity).


Would you recommend getting the SM57 or AT or 3U?


----------



## proggermusic (May 21, 2021)

Honestly, I would start with the SM57, and experiment with it until you get sounds you like. Add a CM1 later on, and you'll have two really useful tools at your disposal, all for under $300 usd.


----------



## Yogevs (May 22, 2021)

proggermusic said:


> Honestly, I would start with the SM57, and experiment with it until you get sounds you like. Add a CM1 later on, and you'll have two really useful tools at your disposal, all for under $300 usd.


Is the SM58 even in the game?


----------



## AudioLoco (May 22, 2021)

Dynamic mics such as the 57 and 58 sound... just terrible on acoustic instruments.

They are just fine for a certain type of vocal. But you don't get much detail with them.
57s are gold for snares and guitar amps. 58s I would use only for live vocals.


----------



## easyrider (May 22, 2021)

You can get into endless debates about mic choice. At a certain budget you get what you pay for. Noise, hyped top end etc....

The SM57 will do the job for acoustic guitar...I personally don’t think you can go wrong with that Lewitt Mic I linked to.....Loads of top end producers use them with great results.


----------



## AudioLoco (May 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> You can get into endless debates about mic choice. At a certain budget you get what you pay for. Noise, hyped top end etc....
> 
> The SM57 will do the job for acoustic guitar...I personally don’t think you can go wrong with that Lewitt Mic I linked to.....Loads of top end producers use them with great results.


I have to still find an engineer that would prefer a 57 on acoustic guitar having other choices.....
There are many debates about mics, but a 57 on acoustic guitar isn't really one of them, unless you are going for something intentionally or... have just that.
Especially having a sub par mic pre to pair it ... it will sound shrill and lifeless compared to one recorded with a small diaphram or about any decent condenser.

The Lewitt condeser you suggested fits the task better I'm guessing


----------



## Yogevs (May 22, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> A used Rode NT2A is amazing value for money, also a used RodeNT1 is OK, an AKG c3000 can kind of do the trick too....
> Audio technica 2020 is the only new mic I can think of to recommend for that budget, but if you want to truly upgrade I would go with a used option.
> If you mainly record acoustic guitar and no vocals I would actually recommend a small diaphram mic.
> A used AKG451B would be the top, top option, a Rode NT5 could be another nice one.


I heard good things of the Rode NT1A. The Rode NT2A are a bit too expensive for me I think :/
Are the differences big? Can the NT1A be good for guitar and vocals (in tracks).


----------



## AudioLoco (May 22, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> I heard good things of the Rode NT1A. The Rode NT2A are a bit too expensive for me I think :/
> Are the differences big? Can the NT1A be good for guitar and vocals (in tracks).


Yes it can! the NT2A has the edge and nicer high frequency response (I sometimes use it for vocals over other much more expensive mics when it suits a certain person's voice), but the NT1A is the best budget mic I have personally tried and on which I can give you a directly informed opinion.


----------



## easyrider (May 22, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> I have to still find an engineer that would prefer a 57 on acoustic guitar having other choices.....
> There are many debates about mics, but a 57 on acoustic guitar isn't really one of them, unless you are going for something intentionally or... have just that.
> Especially having a sub par mic pre to pair it ... it will sound shrill and lifeless compared to one recorded with a small diaphram or about any decent condenser.
> 
> The Lewitt condeser you suggested fits the task better I'm guessing


Of course there are better solutions if you have a decent mic locker...My point was an SM57 if nothing else’s available would be fine....Not ideal...but a bit of EQ could get get a reasonable result...

I have 4 x SM57s I use them for Snare and guitar cabs..But I’ve recorded an acoustic guitar with one...was ok when I was starting out....

The Lewitt would be my choice though starting out....


----------



## easyrider (May 22, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Yes it can! the NT2A has the edge and nicer high frequency response (I sometimes use it for vocals over other much more expensive mics when it suits a certain person's voice), but the NT1A is the best budget mic I have personally tried and on which I can give you a directly informed opinion.


I sold my NT1A.....there are better mics for the same money....


----------



## easyrider (May 22, 2021)

Element Bundle







www.astonmics.com









__





Aston Element


The newest mic from the Aston stable offers remarkable performance at a surprisingly low price.




www.soundonsound.com


----------



## AudioLoco (May 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I sold my NT1A.....there are better mics for the same money....


Like I said, in my personal experience... I don't own a NT1A but have tried it a few times, and it seems a viable solution. I do own the NT2A and cherish it.
I haven't explored the budget market that much, so you might be perfectly right about that. 

The 57 suggestion (I have 3 of them, big, big love for other tasks...) for what the OP needed them for isn't the best choice IMHO...


----------



## easyrider (May 22, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> The 57 suggestion (I have 3 of them, big, big love for other tasks...) for what the OP needed them for isn't the best choice IMHO...


I agree, The SM57 would do...But not ideal...Hence why I’d go for the Lewitt  or the Aston


----------



## AudioLoco (May 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I agree, The SM57 would do...But not ideal...Hence why I’d go for the Lewitt  or the Aston


I did hear great things about the Aston!


----------



## Yogevs (May 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Element Bundle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you would recommend this over the NT1A?


----------



## easyrider (May 22, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> So you would recommend this over the NT1A?


Absolutely


----------



## proggermusic (May 22, 2021)

While a 57 is far from my top choice for recording acoustic instruments, I must respectfully disagree that they're terrible. With the right positioning on a capable source, they can make perfectly professional and pleasing recordings. Better dynamic mics like the EV RE20, Sennheiser 441, or Beyer M88 can get absolutely fantastic results with instruments. Some of my favorite saxophone recordings ever were done on the RE20, like this one.

@Yogevs – The only difference between the 57 and the 58 is the grill. The diaphragms on both mics are the same. The grill does affect the sound slightly, but you'll get similar results with either. They're also very durable, so they're safe to buy used most of the time. I'd be careful buying a used condenser since the capsules tend to be more fragile.


----------



## Yogevs (May 22, 2021)

proggermusic said:


> While a 57 is far from my top choice for recording acoustic instruments, I must respectfully disagree that they're terrible. With the right positioning on a capable source, they can make perfectly professional and pleasing recordings. Better dynamic mics like the EV RE20, Sennheiser 441, or Beyer M88 can get absolutely fantastic results with instruments. Some of my favorite saxophone recordings ever were done on the RE20, like this one.
> 
> @Yogevs – The only difference between the 57 and the 58 is the grill. The diaphragms on both mics are the same. The grill does affect the sound slightly, but you'll get similar results with either. They're also very durable, so they're safe to buy used most of the time. I'd be careful buying a used condenser since the capsules tend to be more fragile.


Thanks for the tip. Are you familiar with the NT1A and Aston Element that were mentioned here? Any opinions?


----------



## easyrider (May 22, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> Thanks for the tip. Are you familiar with the NT1A and Aston Element that were mentioned here? Any opinions?


Mate you're leaning towards disrespectful....We are not talking a $1000 plus mic here. Lets not waste time on this

You have been advised.....NOW ACT


----------



## wilifordmusic (May 22, 2021)

You might have a look at the new Black Lion audio interface. Not expensive ($400-ish) and seems to have some good feedback from users. Not only possibly improve your recordings but also your monitoring.
You might also look at izotope's current $49 bundle to clean up the live recordings of whatever mic you choose.


----------



## Yogevs (May 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Mate you're leaning towards disrespectful....We are not talking a $1000 plus mic here. Lets not waste time on this
> 
> You have been advised.....NOW ACT


Not trying to be disrespectful - just super noob on a VERY tight budget. Trying to not make a purchase I'll regret later.


----------



## Yogevs (May 22, 2021)

wilifordmusic said:


> You might have a look at the new Black Lion audio interface. Not expensive ($400-ish) and seems to have some good feedback from users. Not only possibly improve your recordings but also your monitoring.
> You might also look at izotope's current $49 bundle to clean up the live recordings of whatever mic you choose.


Thanks for the suggestions - I actually decided to not replace the interface just yet. First replace the mic and hopefully that would do the trick.
Regarding iZotope - I actually got one of their "advanced" bundles for Ozone and Neutron but not for RX unfortunately. For that I still have the elements version. That's how I clean the hisss and it kind of kills the guitar sound.


----------



## easyrider (May 23, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> Not trying to be disrespectful - just super noob on a VERY tight budget. Trying to not make a purchase I'll regret later.


Any of the mics suggested will be fine.


----------

